# Royal Rumble guessing game



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray Wyatt as the big surprise entrant? Sign me the fuck up for that!

I guess Omos will have the most eliminations, AJ Styles will be the iron man and Brock Lesnar will win the match.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Mens:
Omos with most eliminations and winner
Styles or McIntyre for Iron Man
Surprises: Grayson Waller (eliminates Styles), Dunne, Elias

Womens:
Rhea Ripley with most eliminations
Belair for Iron Woman
Sasha Banks for winner
Suprises: Mighty Molly, Asuka, Victoria


----------



## excalibur41389 (Feb 5, 2014)

Men's:
Most Eliminations: Damien Priest
Iron Man: Cesaro
Surprises: Gable Steveson Debut (I could see this as a Rusev type of debut where he participates, does a bit in NXT or just regular training before coming back up later)
Winner: Bobby Lashley

Women's:
Most Elimination: Shayna Baszler
Iron Woman: Sasha Banks
Surprises: Nikki throws out Rhea sparking a Ripley heel turn. Bliss returns.
Winner: Liv Morgan


----------



## DrewWrestlingFan (Sep 7, 2021)

excalibur41389 said:


> Men's:
> Most Eliminations: Damien Priest
> Iron Man: Cesaro
> Surprises: Gable Steveson Debut (I could see this as a Rusev type of debut where he participates, does a bit in NXT or just regular training before coming back up later)
> ...


Lashley vs Lesnar???? Love it


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Who do you think will have the most eliminations?
Big E and Bianca Belair

Who do you think will be the iron man of the match?
Kevin Owens and Bianca Belair

Who do you think will win the Royal Rumble?
Bobby Lashley & Bayley

Who will be the big surprise entrant?
Grayson Waller and Bayley (I think the women's Rumble with have a few big surprises though, surely Asuka & Alexa should be back soon too).


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Who do you think will have the most eliminations?
Roman Reigns


Who do you think will be the iron man of the match?
Matt Riddle

Who do you think will win the Royal Rumble?
Roman Reigns

Who will be the big surprise entrant?
No one


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Who do you think will have the most eliminations? *Omos.*


Who do you think will be the iron man of the match? *Seth Rollins.* 


Who do you think will win the Royal Rumble? *Brock Lesnar.*


Who will be the big surprise entrant? *I don't know if Brock counts as a surprise, but I think he'll come in as a "surprise" at #30. Otherwise, maybe Bray Wyatt.*


----------



## DrewWrestlingFan (Sep 7, 2021)

Update:
Most eliminations- Omos and Bron Breakker with 6 each

Iron man - Grayson Waller

Winner - Aj Styles

Surprise - Bray Wyatt


----------



## Maniac911 (12 mo ago)

Love these....

Most eliminations- Bobby Lashley 

Iron man - aj styles

Winner. - Sheamus

Surprise - braun stroman


----------



## Smark1995 (Sep 18, 2020)

Who do you think will have the most eliminations - Omos

Who do you think will be the iron man of the match - AJ Styles

Who do you think will win the Royal Rumble - Brock Lesnar

Who will be the big surprise entrant - *Braun Strowman*


----------



## EDawg38 (Jan 2, 2022)

deadcool said:


> Who do you think will have the most eliminations?
> Roman Reigns
> 
> 
> ...


Roman Reigns is the Universal Champion, he won't be in the royal rumble match.

He can't be.


----------



## EDawg38 (Jan 2, 2022)

Who do you think will have the most eliminations?
*Big E*

Who do you think will be the iron man of the match?
*Big E*

Who do you think will win the Royal Rumble?
*Brock Lesnar*

No surprise entrance


----------



## DrewWrestlingFan (Sep 7, 2021)

Brock Lesnar? Interesring..


----------



## excalibur41389 (Feb 5, 2014)

excalibur41389 said:


> Men's:
> Most Eliminations: Damien Priest
> Iron Man: Cesaro
> Surprises: Gable Steveson Debut (I could see this as a Rusev type of debut where he participates, does a bit in NXT or just regular training before coming back up later)
> ...


Okay...didn't age well so I'm going to switch some things.

Men's Rumble: McIntyre returns and wins

Women's Rumble: Raquel Gonzalez would be the surprise debut entrant

Winner: Lita


----------



## becauseimafingcaveman (Apr 14, 2021)

DrewWrestlingFan said:


> Who do you think will have the most eliminations?
> 
> 
> Who do you think will be the iron man of the match?
> ...


I've gone back and forth on these. As of right now, these are my picks....

Most eliminations: Omos
Iron man: Styles
Winner: Big E
Surprises: Goldberg (big one), Big Cass, Zack Ryder
The Please God No surprise that I hope doesn't happen but deep down I believe it will: Bray Wyatt


----------



## Smark1995 (Sep 18, 2020)

becauseimafingcaveman said:


> I've gone back and forth on these. As of right now, these are my picks....
> 
> Most eliminations: Omos
> Iron man: Styles
> ...


Why do you hate Wyatt so much?


----------



## becauseimafingcaveman (Apr 14, 2021)

Smark1995 said:


> Why do you hate Wyatt so much?


Lol I don't hate him, I just think the character has run its course.


----------

